# Buttercup



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have so many new rescues coming in, that I hope to just post one a day or every few days now. AMAR, is back in full swing all across the U.S. .
Here is Miss Buttercup. She was listed as a stray at the shelter, but probably an owner drop off. She is 10yrs old, just had a spay and hernia repair . She is just barely 3lbs, but seems to be a healthy little old gal. She just wants to be held and has the most pitiful cry, if she cant be with a human. She also loves to take walks and is house trained. We cant imagine why she ended up where she did.
Isnt she a cutie??


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh... How cute she is... just so hard to understand why sometimes, unless the owner has deceased.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

She is precious :heart:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a sweetheart!! Sure hope that someone gives her a "forever" home soon.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Who could give her up just to sweet?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's so sweet, that cry would break my heart. I'd have to hold her all day long.


----------



## Laker4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

:heart: too precious.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Irresistible :wub:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Poor baby probably crying like that because her heart is broken. What's wrong with people?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm afraid I would just sit and hold her too...I want to right now, poor little cutie. I hope she finds the sweetest home soon!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Now that skull harness is just the bomb! Edie, hasn't she been adopted already?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, Gigi, She has a forever home to go to already. She will be flying in cabin at the end of the month to Seattle , Wa. A lovely Grandma, that lost her old girl is adopting her. She will be so spoiled.. She is still recouping from her spay and hernia repair, that also got infected from the glue they used to close her up. 
I dont know if any one is on Facebook and is friends with "Chip the Farm Dog" , but if not" Friend" him and you will see Buttercups letter to AMAR that she wrote today.
Every Friday Chip tells about a new rescue friend. Some very cute stories and always brings a smile.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, that's good news! I have a soft spot in my heart for these old girls...lucky she found the perfect home!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I would take her in a heartbeat if I didn't have two!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So happy that you've found a furever home for her. Sounds like she's going to be spoiled rotten -- which is a GOOD thing.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

What a wonderful ending for little buttercup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Such wonderful news! So happy when these terrible situations have a happy ending finally!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

She is a doll. I also can´t imagine how someone could leave their dog, but maybe the previous owner had a good reason, who knows...


----------

